# X520 hood



## Scottio (Jul 27, 2017)

Brand new here tonight. I have a small lawn care business, and mowed a guys lawn 4 times for an x520 with 415 hours on it that he thought was junk. I put two front tires on it, and flushed the radiator and cleaned it up, and it runs perfect but it has no hood. While my costs at this point are labor, or $200 plus two front meats ($63 at TSC) I honestly don't wanna spend over $400 for a new one and still need headlights and a grill. Any ideas where to find one used?


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

If you go price a new x520 you will realize that the 400 or so for hood grill and head lights will put you ahead of the game with that tractor 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Scottio, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

I found the following hood (P/N M152326) on the internet, but I'm not sure it is the correct part
number. Cost $270 + $50 S&H = $320. Finding a used hood is futile. If you will check at tractorhouse.com you will find that used X520's sell for $2500-$4500. Dealer prices.


----------

